# pricing



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi everyone; Just dropping a note to say Hi and wandered if anyone could help me figure out how to price these two woodburned wall clocks. I sure could use the help on this one. you can e-mail me at [email protected] or leave a message on here. Thank you and have a very Merry and Happy Holiday season. Jim

-Jim Earl http://www.myspace.com/earle5


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim,
I couldn't find your clocks?


----------

